# Can anyone recommend a good flight nanny?



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

I'm hopefully going to be getting a new puppy soon and will need a flight nanny to pick her up. Can anyone recommend one? I'm in New York and the breeder is more toward the Western US.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Most of the regular posters here have older dogs and no recent experience with a flight nanny. Did you have any luck with Good Dog from the last thread?


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

MMM18 said:


> I'm hopefully going to be getting a new puppy soon and will need a flight nanny to pick her up. Can anyone recommend one? I'm in New York and the breeder is more toward the Western US.


Wow, I can only imagine that would be extremely expensive, especially during COVID.


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

Liz said:


> Most of the regular posters here have older dogs and no recent experience with a flight nanny. Did you have any luck with Good Dog from the last thread?


They don't give that much information on the site until you contact the specific person, so I was hoping someone could vouch for one of the contacts.


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

kontiki said:


> Wow, I can only imagine that would be extremely expensive, especially during COVID.


I have no idea how expensive it can be yet as I'm trying to get a quote. I know it's at least the cost of the airfare. Hoping it's not so bad as it's my only option.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm sorry I can't be of more help. Are there Facebook groups that address this? Can the breeder recommend someone?


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

Liz said:


> I'm sorry I can't be of more help. Are there Facebook groups that address this? Can the breeder recommend someone?


That's a good idea. I'll try to look into any facebook groups. The breeder typically flies the dogs herself but doesn't want to right now due to the pandemic so she doesn't seem to know of anyone else.


----------

